# Washburn Travel Guitar & Greetings !



## Shaveenie (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi, I'm a newbie, and hope that I'm doing this right.
Anywhooo, does anyone know where in the Edmonton 
area that I can get a Washburn RO10 Rover Travel
Guitar ? 
Saw one at a campground on the wkend, and it looked
really sharp & sounded even better, like a mandolin. 
It's very small, and sounds like it has echo ! The guy 
said he got it somewhere in the Edmonton area for
around 200 which included a hardshell case. He said it's 
perfect to take in the overhead on a plane.
Well, here's hoping someone out there knows, and thanks 
very much for the help.
Shaveenie.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

There's always online. And yes it's pretty cool.

http://www.washburn.com/products/travel/index.aspx


----------



## Shaveenie (Jul 1, 2008)

*Washburn Travel Guitar*

Hi Starbuck.
Thanks for that web page. I'd already done that as my 1st route to go, and called the 2 dealers in Edmt. that the webpage said sold Washburns. They both said they didn't.
That's why I'm asking the masses here, if anyone knows of a dealer in the Edmt. area that sells Washburn guitars ?
Thanks; Shaveenie.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I tried ordering one from Musician's friend,...they wouldn't ship it to Canada...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*You can try*

I have a friend in Philly that ships to Canada, www.RGGMusic.com and mention that his friend ship of fools sent you for a better than price on his listings.Ship........I have one and its great to take along on those trips where you can't take a full dread or Jumbo, mine is even wired for sound, mind you I have to use a pre-amp with it, but hey its a great little guitar to practice with and make some music.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

try www.lamusic.ca they carry that guitar and will ship it free if its over $199.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

heres a better link http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=1117
looks like you can get it shipped free.


----------



## Shaveenie (Jul 1, 2008)

*Washburn Travel Guitars.*

Good morning.
Thanks to everyone for the info they suggested.
I found a store in St. Albert, AB. which is just 
outside of Edmonton that sells them, & I'm picking 
one up today !
Thanks again; Shaveenie.


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

Id pass on 200 ive seen them as cheap as 85 dollars with a travel case - musicans friend has had them in their deal of the day - Thier alot better than the martin version - but honestly neither does anything for me . The taylor baby might be a consideration for you - Peace !


----------



## Elly Walberg (Jan 25, 2012)

*Washburn Travel guitar*

Anyone out there who has owned this travel guitar? Thanks for your input.


----------

